# Sloping Shooting Board



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

The new shooting board works well at 90 and 45 degrees.
Shooting Board pictures by wingate_52 - Photobucket


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Looks good Mike.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Great job Mike....can't beat a good shooting board.. what made you decide to go with a slope?????? can you do an apples to apples comparison in use? I've read a great deal, mostly forum banter and like everything, there seems to be two schools.. one for, one not so much....

b.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Nicely done, Mike... I need to make a *real* one for myself!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

go for it Jim.... you can't beat a shooting board for absolutely dead on miters. I"m in the middle of a run of nicknack boxes and I can now do 8 corners in 15 minutes.. dead on...


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

The slope is only 8 degrees, but it uses more of the blade than the flat board, so the blades sharpness lasts longer. The shot ends are really crisp and accurate, it is great for trimming that last fraction to get 2 ends of a box the same length. I have got a low angle BU 62 Quangsheng plane that works even better than the No.5 in the photo, but at present the shooting board is being used at school for pupils. I am making a new handle for a no.5 so the pupils can hold and push the plane more productivly. The plane runs on 2 Tufnol strips placed at right angles to each other, one for the plane to slide on the other short lip to guide the planes base against, but is just lower than the mouth.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Mk.3 shooting board for wider mitres.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I added an adjustable fence for the Mk1 so pupils could use it with less skill and more ease. The secret is the small vertical guide strip on the right with the plane sanwiched between the guide and the adjustable fence on the right.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hmmmmmmm says I!! the ole switch-a-roo. 

rather than introduce an angled board to a verital iron, you bring an angled iron to a parallel board....you say this helps in control? Hows it feel in hand? any problems with keeping the plane tracking? This is really kinda neat, I havn't seen a design like this before. 

nice work Mike.....


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

The bottom edge of the plane rests in a v, 2 X 45 degree edges cut with a mitre bit on the router table. this allows the blade to cut right to the bottom of the mitre, so the plane edge is below the surface of the stock to be mitred. The top face of the plane sole runs across the tufnol sheet, but the blade touches neither of the tufnol guide/glide faces. The whole blade is available for the cut. the blade is ground dead square on the Tormek, then sharpened with a jig on the diamond stones, finishing with the 8000 grit ceramic, followed by careful stropping with Flexcut Gold compound.
The weight of the plane keeps it in position, if you miss, the wood is not cut,,,foolproof. the tufnol and 2 x 3" ends are waxed to make it even better. You don't need to clamp the wood to be mitred, a firm hold is sufficient and the thumb advances the material. Slices of endgrain are sheared off.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Another one. My latest Sloping Shooting board for use at home with the 5 1/2 plane. The extra mass of the plane plus the quality of the Smoothcut blade, backed with a QS chipbreaker make life easier.I have waxed the plasic runway. One pic, the close-up shows the vertical plastic strip, against which te plane sole seats against.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Nice job But why not just use the belt sander ? just a pass or two and it's done, all that's needed is to hit the power switch...I have two in the shop one has a 180 belt on it and the other one as a 480 belt on it..

===



Mike Wingate said:


> Another one. My latest Sloping Shooting board for use at home with the 5 1/2 plane. The extra mass of the plane plus the quality of the Smoothcut blade, backed with a QS chipbreaker make life easier.I have waxed the plasic runway. One pic, the close-up shows the vertical plastic strip, against which te plane sole seats against.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

The finish is different from abrasive paper and the accuracy is there. I used to be a power tool persion, but I can also be a hand tool one. This method really works. It is quick, slick and quiet.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

" Shooting board plane"
I had one at one time it's was a bit of tank with a 6" wide blade on it, it was a old cast iron thing with a miter setup on it did a great job but then I found out the belt sander would do the same thing with very little work from me.

===



Mike Wingate said:


> The finish is different from abrasive paper and the accuracy is there. I used to be a power tool persion, but I can also be a hand tool one. This method really works. It is quick, slick and quiet.


----------

